# bleeding the brakes



## 6tee7 (Feb 24, 2011)

To all of you guys that said to bench bleed the master before bleeding the brakes I apologize, I didnt listen, to others that read this in the future, bleed the master first, it will save you a lot of time.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I didnt listen either . LOL


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

6tee7 said:


> To all of you guys that said to bench bleed the master before bleeding the brakes I apologize, I didnt listen, to others that read this in the future, bleed the master first, it will save you a lot of time.[/QUOTE
> 
> 6tee7, we've all done that at least once. How do you think we learned how important it is?
> 
> Bear


----------

